# simethicone for gas?



## tessamess67 (Aug 9, 2016)

does it help anyone? when everything stops and i get bloated, I run for simethicone. I hope it's not making the constipation worse. I'm just trying to get rid of the painful bloat that is accompanying it.

Anyone else?


----------

